# Iranian Antivenoms Treat Snake Bites Of US Forces In Afghanistan



## longknife (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's some major irony for you.

by Michael Kelley







> U.S. forces in Afghanistan are dependent on a scientific research arm of the Iranian government to treat venomous bites by snakes peculiar to southwest Asia, Michael Phillips and Farnaz Fassihi of The Wall Street Journal report.



Read more: US Forces In Afghanistan Rely On Iranian Antivenom - Business Insider


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 4, 2012)

Go figure.


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

Iran are the good guys, no wonder they help out.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> Iran are the good guys, no wonder they help out.



There are no "good guys" this isn't a Spiderman movie fucktard.


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Iran are the good guys, no wonder they help out.
> ...



Wasn't it good of them to help out?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 18, 2012)

Iran is not all bad. Just some of their leaders.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Sure, not every Iranian is a bad person.


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Iran kicked our ass twice, we don't mess with Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



There you go making stuff up again.


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The embassy hostages is number 1. Number 2 is when we sent a seals team in to get them and they got toasted. You could even say that number 3 was kicking out the US Shah.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You'r not even american, f*cking islamist supporting pile of sh*t. Man, what makes you think the US can't beat that sh*thole Iran? Our Peshmerga used to kick their sorry ass back in the 80's. Then these cowards decided to start attacking our civillians instead.

So Ima, is this your real nationality?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The US can't even take a shit hole like Nam, Korea or Afghanistan, Iraq, Somalia, SOMALIA kicked our ass!!! And you think we can take iran? 
Sorry, I don't support anything but peace. Please try again you fucking pussy CheeseKurd who's too afraid to even live in CheeseKurdistan.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Based on your use of words, your not american

Iran is a completly different situation than those countries you mentioned. In this case, half of the population is willing to help the US in destroying the regime. And keep in mind that Iraq was even stronger than Iran back then, but the US still crushed them within days You just spitting out bullsh*t.

Iraq is lost, Syria is lost and soon it will be Iran.


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...


Your wetdream is going to turn into a wetfart waiting for the US to attack Iran. But keep up the good work sitting on your ass and waiting for someone else to do the job for you, what a proud warrior your people are.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



As i said, we stood up to these bastards back in the 80's. But as i also said, they started attacking civillians. What we're we supposed to do? If they had any balls, they would have targeted, our fighters instead.


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



Fight back, you pussy.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 19, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Tell those iranians to come after our fighters then. They should fight back idiot, cuz as far as i can tell, they are the ones that refuses. Tell your beloved Ahmadinejad and Khamenei to stop killing our civillians, and stand up man to man, we shall see who will win.


----------



## ima (Dec 19, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



Doesn't sound like the CheeseKurds have any real men, you're all too afraid to fight.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 19, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Your heroes are afraid to fight. Otherwise they would have grown some balls, and not turning their weapons towards civillians.


----------



## ima (Dec 23, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



Not my heros, but they do have their own countries, unlike like you pussy CheeseKurds.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 26, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Listen up you pile of sh*t. We as kurds did more for this region, than all four of our enemies combined.
We defeated the crusaders, we fought the romans, a kurd protected all muslims, a kurd protected all jews, kurds we're the founders of several persian empires, we supported the turks, arabs and persians, when they needed help, we fought the brits, when they invaded and god knows what else. 
So instead of giving us our own state, for all of our struggle to protect this region, they betray us. Go read history before calling us pussies. I would like to see you fight for freedom, in this lost part of the world


----------



## ima (Dec 26, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...


You're such a pussy you don't even live in the area. The people who do live in the area are cowards and can't fight for their own country.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 26, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Before calling us cowards, the please realise what we're up against. It will make any other struggle for freedom look pathetic.


----------



## waltky (Dec 27, 2012)

Uncle Ferd says, "Yo...

... when in Rome...

... do as the Romans do."


----------



## ima (Dec 27, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



No, it makes you cowards look pathetic, everyone else around the world is fighting for their country, all you do is bitch like a coward.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 27, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



We are fighting for our country idiot. We have, PKK, PJAK, PYD, HPG, KDPI, KNK, TAK, KNC (11 syrian kurdish parties) and political parties like, KDP, PUK, BDP and so on. 

Most people living under such opression as our's have given up. But we still keep on going, and we're stronger than ever before.


----------



## ima (Dec 27, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



You have nothing, buncha pussy cowards. Where your CheeseKurd Spring?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 27, 2012)

I never noticed "ima" before.  Another retard on the list of USMB retards.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 27, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



It's coming you turkish neanderthal. It's official, you are just another enemy. Now go lick a** on your beloved Ataturk.


----------



## ima (Dec 27, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



I'm white, sorry, please try again soon, you fucking pussy coward who doesn't even live in a CheeseKurd area.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 27, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Hey turk, please stop being such a white wannabe. 

There's no such thing as a "cheesekurd area" It's Kurdistan, the land of the kurds.


----------



## ima (Dec 27, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



I LOVE CheeseKurds, but the real ones.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 28, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


----------



## ima (Dec 28, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



So when does the CheeseKurd Spring get under way? Have you all picked out a date yet? 2113?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 28, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You mean the kurdish spring? It depends on the will of the Northern kurds. They will strike when time is right. It started with the heavy increase of PKK attacks, and will eventually turn into a kurdish spring, your ultimate fear as a kemalist racist turk.


----------



## ima (Dec 31, 2012)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Kurdistani4ever said:
> ...



Not at all. If you ever do start fighting, I'll be watching on CNN.  
I don't really care who wins, when camel jockeys kill each other, it's all good. Makes for very entertaining tv.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Dec 31, 2012)

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Do as you fell, but when we finally liberate Kurdistan, then please don't start to lick a** on us too. We have already seen through your ten-faced lies. And i did indeed say ten, shows how many sides you've taken at different points in time


----------

